# Planned Obsolescence



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 17, 2016)

I can't see that this is a good omen for diehard Window users especially those who have purchased older expensive software that is not compatible with Win 10.  

Read about exclusive hardware that only works with Win10

i.e. IE fiasco (European put a stop to that), NTFS, Secure Boot, this,,,etc the list goes on and on.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 17, 2016)

LOL - good comparison. I use firefox so I'm not worried about my computer. However, my computer at work is set up to use IE - that could be questionable now.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 18, 2016)

Another wasted effort


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 18, 2016)

I get the feeling I'm on everyone's ignore list


----------

